# BYU vs Southern Utah



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If BYU doesn't beat Southern Utah, oh wait, I mean, Florida State by 40 points of better today, they might as well pack it in. Florida State, a is NOTHING, I say NOTHING this year. "Oh lookie, BYU beat, ah, oh yeah, Florida State" What is Florida States ranked this year, something like 53rd or something I really don't know. It would be kind of like scheduling a boxing match against Mohammad Ali today, I could probably handle the old boy today. You boys need to stop bragging about your game with No. Montana, oh ****, I got mixed up again, I mean Florida State, get passed this weekend and look forward to when you are going to play some sort of a real team...geez :roll:


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Hopefully, Oregon will get to play a real team sometime this year as well. They are killing Utah at the half even though they are only up by 14. Which "real" team are ya talking about bp? Perhaps you were referring to the horned frogs?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey! You leave Southern Utah alone dude! That's my school. :evil:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

The Cougars look great so far! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > The Cougars look great so far! :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


No argument there!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> If BYU doesn't beat Southern Utah, oh wait, I mean, Florida State by 40 points of better today, they might as well pack it in. Florida State, a is NOTHING, I say NOTHING this year.


How did that work out again? :lol: BYU was and is a nothing team... media flavor of the month and thats it. After that debacle, they should fall completely out of the rankings because they're terrible!!! At least Utah played their unranked opponent tough on the road...BYU couldn't handle a supposedly terrible opponent in their own house. :roll: I think both FSU and Miami are a lot better than folks gave them credit for. Sorry Mike but this year, I think Southern Utah is competition that BYU could actually play with.... maybe BYU should consider scheduling Weber, Utah State and a bunch of junior colleges next year so they can actually stay ranked all season. :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> How did that work out again? :lol: BYU was and is a nothing team... media flavor of the month and thats it. After that debacle, they should fall completely out of the rankings because they're terrible!!! At least Utah played their unranked opponent tough on the road...BYU couldn't handle a supposedly terrible opponent in their own house. :roll: I think both FSU and Miami are a lot better than folks gave them credit for. Sorry Mike but this year, I think Southern Utah is competition that BYU could actually play with.... maybe BYU should consider scheduling Weber, Utah State and a bunch of junior colleges next year so they can actually stay ranked all season. :lol:


Once again you open your mouth and say nothing. Do you even know anything about the sport of football???
"BYU was and is a nothing team"???? Child please. They got beat by a better faster, underrated team. FSU deserves to be in the top 20 and they will stay there for the remainder of year.
Both Utah and BYU played bad and deserved the losses they got.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

What's up with the "child please." You been hanging around Ocho Cinco lately?


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Every Sunday.......


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Once again you open your mouth and say nothing. Do you even know anything about the sport of football???
> "BYU was and is a nothing team"???? Child please. They got beat by a better faster, underrated team. FSU deserves to be in the top 20 and they will stay there for the remainder of year. Both Utah and BYU played bad and deserved the losses they got.


Child please..... funny how that works on you too. :lol: They were a crappy team even before they lucked into a win against OU. They played Tulane (wow, what a bunch of studs there) and then got blown up by FSU.... who was supposedly terrible. How are they even still ranked? If Utah can get Cain to actually deliver the ball on time when his receivers are wide open, then BYU could easily finish the season with another two losses (TCU should smack em around as well). So much for that high ranking right off the bat. :roll:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> hild please..... funny how that works on you too. :lol: They were a crappy team even before they lucked into a win against OU. They played Tulane (wow, what a bunch of studs there) and then got blown up by FSU.... who was supposedly terrible. How are they even still ranked? If Utah can get Cain to actually deliver the ball on time when his receivers are wide open, then BYU could easily finish the season with another two losses (TCU should smack em around as well). So much for that high ranking right off the bat.


It is a universal saying, works for every occasion.  
There is so much wrong with your post I am not sure where to begin. BYU was not a crappy team, ya OU had an off game and BYU played great, thats why the line up and kick the ball.
And who ever said the FSU was a "terrible" team??? FSU played some pretty crappy football to open the season and seem to be finding their rhythm now. Good for them, they are always right there and will continue to be there. BYU will never be able to recruit the athletic ability of a FSU. TCU and BYU will be a pretty good game and will be the game for the conference championship.

Utah has more things to fix than just their freshman qb making better reads and delivering the ball earlier. They will get nothing but better.
Nice win by "your" huskies, now where did that coach they got come from???


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> And who ever said the FSU was a "terrible" team??? FSU played some pretty crappy football to open the season and seem to be finding their rhythm now. Good for them, they are always right there and will continue to be there. BYU will never be able to recruit the athletic ability of a FSU. TCU and BYU will be a pretty good game and will be the game for the conference championship.
> 
> Utah has more things to fix than just their freshman qb making better reads and delivering the ball earlier. They will get nothing but better.
> Nice win by "your" huskies, now where did that coach they got come from???


If I remember right, he came from USC....  He played at BYU, not sure if he coached there or not. I am not a fan of the coach, just the team. Hate to say it but it looks like Pro might have been right about the guy. He's got em ballin for sure. On the FSU thing, not sure if you said it or not, but I know I've read somewhere on here about folks running down FSU as being crappy, even from the first game when they lost to Miami. FSU is on their way back up...as is Miami... should be a good year for the ACC. The Utes.... man, seriously, their QB was so late on his passing that day... it was terrible. They get their passing game rollin and all of a sudden Asiata won't find a whole team waiting on him at the line of scrimmage. 54 yards all day on the ground... thats not doing the team any favors. They need to get some sort of containment going for their run defense too.... the holes weren't even big for the Oregon guys but the backs still found ways to run up yards. Thats probably the two biggest things I saw Saturday... Cain needs to get better on his recognition (make reads quickly, cut loose that cannon when the receivers are actually open) and their front has to start stuffing the run. Fix that and they'll be hard to beat from here on out. Of course, history repeats itself so they're SUPPOSED to finish unranked this year.


----------

